# So Ed Boon just did this...



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Risyth (May 18, 2014)

Xcellent...


----------



## Atlas (May 18, 2014)

Fucking Boon and his clues.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2014)

it was bound to happen eventually


----------



## YoungChief (May 18, 2014)

Mario Kart 10 already?!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 18, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Mario Kart 10 already?!



Were skipping the ninth game. Ed Boon's directing the new Mario kart also!


----------



## Risyth (May 18, 2014)

Was he involved in Motor Kombat? If so, I fear for Mario Kart 10...and I don't even play Mario Kart, really.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2014)

Fuck.

Yes.

Ok. New generation Kharacters are pretty shitty so I pretty much only want Nitara, Frost, Moloch, Drahmin, Li Mei, Shujinko aaaaaand Sareena? Shinok and Bo Rai Cho are confirmed characters so that's that. And I better see Sonya and Johnny Cage with important roles.

Rebooting the first 3 games is easy since those games represented the Golden Age of Mortal Kombat, now rebooting the fourth game and up is the hard part. Considering how awesome the last MK, I'm optimistic.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 18, 2014)

Waiting for Skarlet.



Risyth said:


> Was he involved in Motor Kombat? If so, I fear for Mario Kart 10...and I don't even play Mario Kart, really.



He talks about it in the tweet comments. Makes a joke about making an MK Minigame Kollection.


----------



## Reyes (May 18, 2014)

Ed Boon is such a troll, he said on Twitter the X could stand for cross.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X Street Fighter X DOA X Soul Calibur confirmed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 18, 2014)

Motor Kombat X Mario Kart Konfirmed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X DarkStalkers is finally happening.


----------



## Risyth (May 18, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Waiting for Skarlet.
> 
> He talks about it in the tweet comments. Makes a joke about making an MK Minigame Kollection.



What a newb I am, not knowing how to navigate the Tweeter's interface.

Maybe the entire thing is a joke anyway.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 18, 2014)

Risyth said:


> What a newb I am, not knowing how to navigate the Tweeter's interface.
> 
> Maybe the entire thing is a joke anyway.



Ed Boon's first fatality confirmed. He does toasty to out hype.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 18, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X Gran Turismo


----------



## Reyes (May 18, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X Pokken X Tekken confirmed.


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2014)

Finally, the Mortal Kombat X Capcom game I've been dreaming of.


----------



## Lance (May 18, 2014)

It said Mortal Kombat X Street Fighters 
Now we wait


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Were skipping the ninth game. Ed Boon's directing the new Mario kart also!



MARIO KART 10; ROAD RASH SUB ZERO EDITION


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2014)

MK10 fuck yeah ,i hope it for next gen consoles.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 20, 2014)

I've been waiting for a Mortal Kombat X Digimon crossover forever now, about time.


----------



## Axl Low (May 20, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Mario Kart 10 already?!



here is hoping for dry bones and no more gold peach


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> here is hoping for dry bones and no more gold peach


Maining Baby Dry Bones


----------



## teddy (May 20, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> MK10 fuck yeah ,i hope it for next gen consoles.



Pretty sure they held off for so long because they wanted to develop the next mk x gg for next-gen


----------



## Son Goku (May 20, 2014)

Ed Boon better not be shitting around.


----------

